
An Unexpected Twist Lights Up the Secrets of Turbulence - theafh
https://www.quantamagazine.org/an-unexpected-twist-lights-up-the-secrets-of-turbulence-20200903/
======
8bitsrule
Somewhat inclusive article, but it does point to Irvine's well-received 2017
paper

[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/357/6350/487](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/357/6350/487)

